# CM7.2+: "Allow photo storage selection when possible" possible with Inc2?



## General_Tso (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, folks.

I noticed in the CM7.2 change log that a common new feature was to "allow photo storage selection when possible." This has a feature I have been waiting on for a while, but there does not seem to be a setting in the camera app that comes with CM7.2 on the Inc2. Am I missing the setting or is the impossible with this phone for some reason? Does CM9 have the feature? (I am waiting on Aeroevan's CM9 build to mature a bit to test it myself.)

Thanks!


----------



## stupid (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello there, I wonder the same.
I'd love to change the save folder, but I don't get the option in the camera settings.
Buzz CM 7.2


----------

